# Happy New Year!



## BarbS (Dec 31, 2013)

We're home for our usual... a quiet night watching a movie, and to bed early. We're party poopers. The weather inversion of the last six weeks seems to have lifted and we had bright sun today; more tomorrow. Seems a great way to start the New Year. Happy 2014, Everybody!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2013)

Home with 2 of the Grandkids- That is our exciting night. Barbecued steak oscar for Kathie and I- yummy pizza  for the kids. To bed early- newyears will be there at 4:30 AM.
Happy New Years Barb and to all others at WB.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years Barb and to the rest of the Woodbarter crew!!!! Lets hope that 2014 brings us great prosperity and a cord of your favorite burls.

Scott

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years. Was just fixing to walk across the field to the neighbors house to eat when dispatched called. Off to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2013)

We just got back from dinner at a Japanese steak house, it was awesome. You sit around a grill and they cook right in front of you, kinda like benihana. Now were home and gonna play some cards till the clock strikes 12:00.
HAPPY NEW YEAR! To all my wood barter friends.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year Barb and all our WB family! Be safe and enjoy.
Scott

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years Y'all!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year from the Gulf of Mexico!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! May we all have the best woodworking year in 2014!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 1, 2014)

Good riddance to '13. Hope this next one is way better. Gary

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChrisK (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year and Best Wishes to all of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy 2014 everyone. We've been partying for 3 days straight. Partying with Nyquil and kleenex that is. I have a cold and she has the flu. I rarely get sick so maybe I got it out of the way for the rest of the year at least. No complaints from me though - at least we made it! Let's make 2014 the best ever!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BarbS (Jan 1, 2014)

We'll sure give it a go, Kevin. I hope you two are feeling better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 1, 2014)

Get well soon Kevin and Terry.


----------

